# bind 9 => отсылает нотифи, но слейв не обновляет зону

## imFake

Здравствуйте.

есть 2 сервера и 2 зоны...

domain1.ru

и 

domain2.ru

сервер1 мастер для domain1.ru и слейв для domain2.ru

сервер2 мастер для domain2.ru и слейв для domain1.ru

на сервере1 стоит bind 9.3.2 / Gentoo 2006.1

на сервере2 стоит bind 9.3.4 / Gentoo 2006.1

проблема в следующем...

на сервере2 обновляю зону (domain2 в том числе и сериал), рестартую named... все как и положено, сервер2 посылает нотифи серверу1 и тот скачивает обновленную зону...

но вот обратная канитель не работает... т.е. если я на сервере1 изменяю зону (domain1) и рестатую named, сервер1 отправляет серверу2 нотифи, НО сервер2 не качает обновленную зону... вот если на сервере2 удалить domain1.ru тогда он качает зону, а обновлять отказывается...

в чем может быть проблема?

====================

Gentoo Linux 2006.1 на обоих серверах

Bind - версии указаны

====named.conf========

```

key "rndc-key" { algorithm hmac-md5; secret "тут кей =)"; };

options {

   directory "/var/bind";           // Working directory

   allow-query { any; };              // This is the default

   recursion no;                      // Do not provide recursive service

   listen-on { *.*.129.178; };

   query-source address * port 53;

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

zone "." IN {

   type hint;

   file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

   type master;

   file "pri/localhost.zone";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

   type master;

   file "pri/127.zone";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

include "/etc/bind/zones.conf";

```

=====================

=====domain1.ru=========

```

$TTL 86400

@   IN   SOA   ns.domain1.ru.  root.domain1.ru. (

                     2007040411 ; serial

            86400 ; refresh

                     14400 ; retry

            2592000 ; expire   

            86400 ) ; ttl                           

      IN   NS   ns.domain1.ru.

      IN   NS   ns.domain2.ru.

      IN   MX   10   mail.domain1.ru.

domain1.ru.   IN   A   *.*.223.158

www      IN   CNAME   domain1.ru.

mail      IN   CNAME   domain1.ru.

forum      IN   CNAME   domain1.ru.

```

=======================

```

zone "domain1.ru" IN {

   type master;

   file "pri/domain1.ru";

   allow-transfer { *.*.223.158; };

};

```

domain2 и конфиг бинда на втором сервере идентичны по сути

=========забыл добавить =)

при рестарте named на сервере2 он говорит 

zone domain1.ru/IN:  refused notify from non-master: *.*.129.178#32832

ну ет понятно, он сам себе "присылает" нотифи и еще жалуется что не мастер... еще бы, он же слейв...

попробовал добавить в конфиг allow-notify и ип егоже туда, но в ентом случае он говорит

zone domain1.ru/IN: notify from *.*.129.178#32834: zone is up to date

но в действительности зона не обновилась, она так и осталась "устаревшей" по отношению к серверу1...

----------

## ba

masters точно правильный прописан на сервере2 для domain1?

а вообще мы тут не телепаты, так что неплохо было бы показать полные конфиги(хотя бы zones.conf)...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

1) Покажи полные конфиги и тут и там. У меня такая же схема и все работает.

2) Помоги себе сам запустив bind в режиме отладки и посмотрев на что конкретно он ругнется.

----------

## imFake

в примерах доменов в первом посте я чуть не запутался, посему буду на реальных доменах показывать...

сервер1 (мастер dirstroy, слейв ural-mayak)

```

zone "dirstroy.ru" IN {

   type master;

   file "pri/dirstroy.ru";

   allow-transfer { *.*.223.158; };

};

zone "ural-mayak.ru" IN {

   type slave;

   notify no;

   file "sec/uralmayak.ru";

   masters { *.*.223.158; };

};

```

сервер2 (мастер ural-mayak, слейв dirstroy)

```

zone "ural-mayak.ru" IN {

   type master;

   file "pri/uralmayak.ru";

   allow-transfer { *.*.129.178; };

};

zone "dirstroy.ru" IN {

   type slave;

   notify no;

   file "sec/dirstroy.ru";

   masters { *.*.129.178; };

};

```

ситуация такая, изменяю зоны (serial) и рестартую днсы там и там... сервер2 нормально принимает обновленную зону dirstroy и все в порядке, когда как сервер1, хоть и получает нотифи от сервера2, зону ural-mayak не обновляет... с отладкой глухо, ничего необычного в дебаг логах нету, тока тоже что и в messages 

```

12-Apr-2007 18:31:18.553 client *.*.129.178#32903: received notify for zone 'ural-mayak.ru'

12-Apr-2007 18:31:18.553 zone ural-mayak.ru/IN: notify from *.*.129.178#32903: zone is up to date

```

зы named.conf указан в первом посте

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *imFake wrote:*   

> когда как сервер1, хоть и получает нотифи от сервера2, зону ural-mayak не обновляет... с отладкой глухо, ничего необычного в дебаг логах нету, тока тоже что и в messages 
> 
> ```
> 
> 12-Apr-2007 18:31:18.553 client *.*.129.178#32903: received notify for zone 'ural-mayak.ru'
> ...

 

serial у зоны обнови, заработает тогда.

----------

